
A Tale of Two Mallocs: On Android Libc Allocators (2018) - caustic
https://blog.nsogroup.com/a-tale-of-two-mallocs-on-android-libc-allocators-part-1-dlmalloc/
======
saagarjha
> It’s 2018. The days of trivially exploitable stack buffer overflows are
> over.

Well…

